# Nautilus mini coil amanzimtoti area



## vapor (9/2/15)

Hi guys,

Does anyone perhaps know where i can buy a coil for my nautilus mini in Toti area, on business here for a week and forgot my spare one at home

Thanks


----------



## UnholyMunk (9/2/15)

vapor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone perhaps know where i can buy a coil for my nautilus mini in Toti area, on business here for a week and forgot my spare one at home
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately you'll need to get up to Gateway to visit VapeShop. They're the only walk-in vape shop I know of that stock them in Durban.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vapor (9/2/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Unfortunately you'll need to get up to Gateway to visit VapeShop. They're the only walk-in vape shop I know of that stock them in Durban.



Thanks at least that gives me a place to start. Will definitely pop by tomorrow if i do not find anything closer.


----------



## Dubz (9/2/15)

http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (9/2/15)

you could probably get a set couriered to you for less than it would cost to drive from toti to gateway

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

